# GBATEMP bounty?



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been waiting sinced the first bounty ended, I recall Costello was going to announce something about it.
Its been a month yet no info revealed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: Stupid, w*h*ere is it typo.. :|


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2008)

The bounty was changed to a 4 times a year event

"The Homebrew Bounty will now take place once every 3 months (making it a quarterly event), giving homebrew developers a lot more time to come up with better games!"
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104...t=0&start=0


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2008)

The homebrew bounty is going under a vast re-design and management. Please stay tuned!


----------



## OSW (Oct 27, 2008)

We're (not really me personally) working on and making more changes.

don't worry we haven't forgotten about it. Things will work out eventually.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, december going to have a bounty then am I right?

Edit: Double post.


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2008)

the time period for the next bounty will be known once an accouncement has been made.


----------



## playallday (Oct 28, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> the time period for the next bounty will be known once an accouncement has been made.


Really?  How odd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the contest is after TeenDev fixes bootlib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  I need it for my homebrew(s).


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, teendev's bootlib has alot of problems, I might not use it anymore. Chisms alone is better.


----------



## alex (Nov 2, 2008)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Hmm, teendev's bootlib has alot of problems, I might not use it anymore. Chisms alone is better.


If you enter with MENUdo you will win by a fucking lot. I can't wait until the next bounty, maybe I'll try and donate!


----------

